# Low Basal Body Temp, Blood Pressure and Dizziness. Hypothyroid?



## Zugora

Hello, my new doc believes that maybe there is a sub-clinical hypothyroid thing going on. HOWEVER, bloodwork always comes back w/in normal range

TSH: 1.99 (range: .27-4.2)
FT4: 1.15 (range: .85-1.71)
Anti-TPO: "normal" <10.0 (<35)
Thyroglob AB: "normal" <20 (<40)
ANA Antibodies: POSITIVE one time, NEGATIVE the next (major autoimmune disease tests came back negative, though).

Symptoms include:
- Strong family history of hypothyroidism/Hashimoto's
- Severe cold intolerance (Raynaud's, cold/pain in legs) - getting worse
- low blood pressure
- extreme fatigue, foggy, absolutely no energy
- feeling depressed, low/ also anxiety
- arm/hand tingling, numbness
- dry eyes
- dry hair
- irregular periods/PCOS
- low libido

My blood pressure is consistently 86/50-ish and my average basal body temperature is 96.5 (armpit) & 97.3 (oral) - [Google Barnes Thyroid Function Test].

I have also been feeling very dizzy lately, too. I'll describe it: started with a VERY bad cold 3 months ago (worst cold of my life), pain in front of neck, very difficult to swallow & move neck, infection felt like it also went into my ears, although the dr. said my ears are clear. Cold lasted for WEEKS and I was so weak and could hardly get out of bed. Dizziness began then,too. Now, I feel dizzy/spacey every day and it is worse when I move my head quickly. I also still have post-nasal drip that won't go away (never had this before and I don't feel "allergic"). I can still drive, and I'm not falling over, but it is the most annoying feeling ever - I just feel so "out of it" and I'm not on ANY medication. I'm wondering if anyone else felt this kind of dizziness?

My new doc would like to try a little thyroid medication to see if symptoms improve. He mentioned that he also prescribes Armour at times, too. I guess I'm just writing for advice and if I should pursue Armour first? BTW, did anyone have this type of dizziness and did it go away with medication? Just looking for support - I know my body is trying to tell me something. Btw, I'm 33-yrs-old, and my husband and I were aiming to pursue pregnancy (well, until I started feeling terrible). So, I guess I'm also wondering about your experience w/ thyroid medication and pregnancy. Health issues + biological clock ticking has not helped with the frustration, anxiety, and depression. Thanks again - I very much appreciate any feedback. Hugs to all of you and healthy wishes sent your way.


----------



## Andros

Zugora said:


> Hello, my new doc believes that maybe there is a sub-clinical hypothyroid thing going on. HOWEVER, bloodwork always comes back w/in normal range
> 
> TSH: 1.99 (range: .27-4.2)
> FT4: 1.15 (range: .85-1.71)
> Anti-TPO: "normal" <10.0 (<35)
> Thyroglob AB: "normal" <20 (<40)
> ANA Antibodies: POSITIVE one time, NEGATIVE the next (major autoimmune disease tests came back negative, though).
> 
> Symptoms include:
> - Strong family history of hypothyroidism/Hashimoto's
> - Severe cold intolerance (Raynaud's, cold/pain in legs) - getting worse
> - low blood pressure
> - extreme fatigue, foggy, absolutely no energy
> - feeling depressed, low/ also anxiety
> - arm/hand tingling, numbness
> - dry eyes
> - dry hair
> - irregular periods/PCOS
> - low libido
> 
> My blood pressure is consistently 86/50-ish and my average basal body temperature is 96.5 (armpit) & 97.3 (oral) - [Google Barnes Thyroid Function Test].
> 
> I have also been feeling very dizzy lately, too. I'll describe it: started with a VERY bad cold 3 months ago (worst cold of my life), pain in front of neck, very difficult to swallow & move neck, infection felt like it also went into my ears, although the dr. said my ears are clear. Cold lasted for WEEKS and I was so weak and could hardly get out of bed. Dizziness began then,too. Now, I feel dizzy/spacey every day and it is worse when I move my head quickly. I also still have post-nasal drip that won't go away (never had this before and I don't feel "allergic"). I can still drive, and I'm not falling over, but it is the most annoying feeling ever - I just feel so "out of it" and I'm not on ANY medication. I'm wondering if anyone else felt this kind of dizziness?
> 
> My new doc would like to try a little thyroid medication to see if symptoms improve. He mentioned that he also prescribes Armour at times, too. I guess I'm just writing for advice and if I should pursue Armour first? BTW, did anyone have this type of dizziness and did it go away with medication? Just looking for support - I know my body is trying to tell me something. Btw, I'm 33-yrs-old, and my husband and I were aiming to pursue pregnancy (well, until I started feeling terrible). So, I guess I'm also wondering about your experience w/ thyroid medication and pregnancy. Health issues + biological clock ticking has not helped with the frustration, anxiety, and depression. Thanks again - I very much appreciate any feedback. Hugs to all of you and healthy wishes sent your way.


Hi there; welcome!! Okay, mid-range on the FT4 is 1.28. It is better to be slightly above mid-range so that is a little suspicious. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1 or a bit lower (bearing in mind that each individual is different.)

You do have a "smattering" of TPO so that is also a wee bit suspicious. Combining that with the fact that ANA is waxing and waning; yes.............something is going on.

Here are "all" the tests I recommend and you did have a couple of them so you are on the right track.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/

Have you been diagnosed w/Reynaud's officially? I am thinking that you need to get a Ferritin test also because low ferritin can cause many of your symptoms.

http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Ferritin is the protein that stores your iron for cellular uptake. It should be 50 to 100 in the range.


----------



## Zugora

Thank you so much, Andros, for your feedback. I definitely feel something is going on, too. Ferritin came back "normal", too. I had a doc tell me it was Raynaud's once - fingers and toes are always cold and at times turn white/purple. This new doc has been very thorough with the "process of elimination", including an MRI of head. Although, I never had anything scanned of neck... He examined and felt my neck/thyroid area, but didn't feel anything. Btw, I have a strong family history of hypothyroidism, (mother, sister [hashimotos], maternal grandmother, maternal aunt, and my mom's cousin). Also, I have PCOS. In your opinion, what do you make of the Basal Body Temp? Thanks so much again.


----------



## Andros

Zugora said:


> Thank you so much, Andros, for your feedback. I definitely feel something is going on, too. Ferritin came back "normal", too. I had a doc tell me it was Raynaud's once - fingers and toes are always cold and at times turn white/purple. This new doc has been very thorough with the "process of elimination", including an MRI of head. Although, I never had anything scanned of neck... He examined and felt my neck/thyroid area, but didn't feel anything. Btw, I have a strong family history of hypothyroidism, (mother, sister [hashimotos], maternal grandmother, maternal aunt, and my mom's cousin). Also, I have PCOS. In your opinion, what do you make of the Basal Body Temp? Thanks so much again.


Basal body temp is low as per the illustrious Dr. Wilson and there is credence to that plus low ferritin would cause that.

Can you please find out what your actual ferritin result was? In range is NOT satisfactory. It should be 50 to 100 and the closer to 100, the better.

Did your doc at least do the following re the Reynaud's diagnosis?

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/raynauds-disease/DS00433/DSECTION=tests-and-diagnosis


----------



## Zugora

Ferritin was 68.3 ng/mL (Lab Range: 13-150). Raynaud's was never "tested", just a previous doctor's diagnosis based on symptoms. Thanks again.


----------



## Andros

Zugora said:


> Ferritin was 68.3 ng/mL (Lab Range: 13-150). Raynaud's was never "tested", just a previous doctor's diagnosis based on symptoms. Thanks again.


Good deal on the numbers re ferritin; keep it up there. I always recommend cast iron cookware to aid in that quest.

Now that ferritin has been ruled out as a possible, it more and more points to thyroid.

I also wonder if w/ the PCOS you are having glucose issues. Have you been checked for diabetes? That too could cause some of the symptoms you have listed.

Sadly, it is not unusual for most of us to have more than one autoimmune disease going on.

If your doctor recommends you should try a low dose of Armour, I certainly could see the wisdom in that based on clinical evaluation. Apparently he is familiar with it and may be on to something here.


----------



## Zugora

He actually gave me 50mg of Synthroid (a starter pack of a month supply). I asked him about Armour and he said that he used to prescribe and prefer Armour over Synthroid, but found that the new formulation of Armour can be inconsistent and his patients were experiencing some problems.

QUESTION: Is *50mcg* (.05mg) a reasonable starting dose for someone like me who might be "subclinical" hypothyroid with many of the hypo symptoms? I'm usually sensitive to medication and I am worried that this might be too high of a dose to start (?). Note: I haven't taken it yet, as I am in the throws of coming of an anti-depressant. Thanks again!


----------



## HeidiBR

Synthroid 50 is where I started. The first couple of days I didn't feel great - my symptoms actually felt worse - but after a couple of weeks I felt much, much better. If 50 seems high, you can take 25 for a couple of days and then ramp up to 50.


----------



## Andros

Zugora said:


> He actually gave me 50mg of Synthroid (a starter pack of a month supply). I asked him about Armour and he said that he used to prescribe and prefer Armour over Synthroid, but found that the new formulation of Armour can be inconsistent and his patients were experiencing some problems.
> 
> QUESTION: Is *50mcg* (.05mg) a reasonable starting dose for someone like me who might be "subclinical" hypothyroid with many of the hypo symptoms? I'm usually sensitive to medication and I am worried that this might be too high of a dose to start (?). Note: I haven't taken it yet, as I am in the throws of coming of an anti-depressant. Thanks again!


That is the perfect starting dose but I do have to comment on the Armour. I have taken Armour for years and I am doing better on the new filler (formulation) than ever before and I don't have to take as much either. So, I don't happen to agree w/ your doctor about this.

It is very consistant. I am consistant.

But, if you do well on the Synthroid, that is what counts. Bottom line here. Try it and see what happens.

Also, give your doc a call and express your fears about the 50 mcg. of Synthroid. Perhaps you can split the dose and start on 25 mcgs. Ask him/her. Do not ever take things into your own hands; make sure your doctor agrees. Okay?


----------



## Zugora

HeidiBR said:


> Synthroid 50 is where I started. The first couple of days I didn't feel great - my symptoms actually felt worse - but after a couple of weeks I felt much, much better. If 50 seems high, you can take 25 for a couple of days and then ramp up to 50.


Thanks, Heidi and Andros. Heidi, were you also experiencing hypo symptoms, but had "normal" test results?

Andros, thanks. I will contact my dr regarding splitting the dose. I wonder why my dr is now reluctant to give Armour. He used to be a strong advocate for it. Also, do you know if it is common for people to feel worse for a while on thyroid med (as Heidi mentioned) before they might feel better? Just wondering what to maybe expect when I take it... thx.


----------



## Andros

Zugora said:


> Thanks, Heidi and Andros. Heidi, were you also experiencing hypo symptoms, but had "normal" test results?
> 
> Andros, thanks. I will contact my dr regarding splitting the dose. I wonder why my dr is now reluctant to give Armour. He used to be a strong advocate for it. Also, do you know if it is common for people to feel worse for a while on thyroid med (as Heidi mentioned) before they might feel better? Just wondering what to maybe expect when I take it... thx.


Yes; sometimes you do feel worse as the titration process does take you to levels that are not right for your body. Sadly, that is the only way to get to the top.

Try to view it as a "rock climbing" expedition.


----------



## Zugora

Andros said:


> Yes; sometimes you do feel worse as the titration process does take you to levels that are not right for your body. Sadly, that is the only way to get to the top.
> 
> Try to view it as a "rock climbing" expedition.


Interesting. Thanks for your prompt reply. So, if I do feel worse, how much time should I give the titration process, before I go to my doctor and say, "this isn't working". Just a scenario I am wondering about...hoping, that I won't feel worse. Thanks again!


----------



## Andros

Zugora said:


> Interesting. Thanks for your prompt reply. So, if I do feel worse, how much time should I give the titration process, before I go to my doctor and say, "this isn't working". Just a scenario I am wondering about...hoping, that I won't feel worse. Thanks again!


I hate to see people suffer but in reality, the 8 week mark is about right as it in fact takes 8 weeks for the T4 to build up in your system.

Try to not focus on feeling badly; if you can.................keep very very busy. Your good attitude will go a long way to help your journey on the healing pathway.

A very long time ago, I do remember my feet hurting so so bad, my right hip hurting, cranky feeling and things like that. It was not fun. But I got there and you will too!


----------



## HeidiBR

My tests were normal, but I did have TPO antibodies indicative of Hashimoto's (just slightly above normal range) and an extensive family history..
Someone here on the forum told me that you can feel worse on a low dose because your thyroid works less, now that it doesn't have to since it is getting hormone replacement. Except, on a low dose, your body isn't getting enough. In my case, it made sense. I feel much better on a higher dose. I only felt crappy the first 4 days - after that, I started feeling better.

Take your med on an empty stomach, the same time every day.


----------

